
Ask HN: Pinterest for Text? - throwaway13411
I keep text snippets saved from webpages (thousands of them) and would like to present this collection online.<p>I haven&#x27;t found anything good enough for this. Ideally it should be like Pinterest (or maybe Instagram) for text, an unlimited canvas of text previews (masonry.js style or stacked design). A search function would also be useful.<p>I was thinking that this description is close to a blog but I&#x27;d like it to be optimized for displaying a lot of different snippets (as in Pinterest and giving the choice to the user to &quot;peruse&quot; through the entries quickly) but clicking on an entry should result in expanding into full content (again like Pinterest).<p>A Hugo blog offers a clean view of the titles (one after the other) but no preview of the actual content. Wordpress is optimized for only a posts per page.
On the other end something like Bret Victor&#x27;s quote page is too simple and doesn&#x27;t offer the &quot;read more&quot; feature: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;worrydream.com&#x2F;quotes&#x2F;<p>Anyone has seen anything out there that matches my needs? I don&#x27;t mind paid services.
======
catacombs
You could dump them in a .txt and upload it to your personal website, if you
have one.

